# anxious?



## big_bucker (Jul 17, 2008)

is anyone else as anxious as i am to get out and do some camping....


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

This is the time of year when cabin fever really starts to kick in for me. Being cooped up indoors is no way to live. I miss green leaves and the smell of wet soil. I'm not a winter person, I guess. Another month and some southern Utah desert camping just might be in the cards.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah, I go out and look at the motorcycle in the garage..............................come on Spring. *OOO*


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Weeks like this make it extra hard in fooling me into thinking spring is right around the corner; as warm as it has been. Snow tonight makes me go like this -/|\-   :|   :shock: :x _/O *-HELP!-* -#&#*!- **O**


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Yeah, I go out and look at the motorcycle in the garage..............................come on Spring. *OOO*


Me too. I even jumped the gun on spring this year and bought a new bike. Here it is in the garage after I first rode it home a week ago.

[attachment=0:17x3dequ]n1051364638_30128403_3239.jpg[/attachment:17x3dequ]


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow, sweet bike Pete!! That thing probably rides like a dream.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice Pete. Let's do a UWN ride this year :idea: Is it the 1150 or 1200 Beemer :?:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Late feb/early march is the worst... Can't wait to get out camping/fishing/and riding again. Ice fishing is a nice fill in but hitting the river & trolling are my first loves!


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Very nice Pete. Let's do a UWN ride this year :idea: Is it the 1150 or 1200 Beemer :?:


Yup, a 1200 RT Beemer.  A UWN ride later this spring sounds like a dandy idea.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice. We'll do a ride to ________________. And invite the bunch. Cool. 8)


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I would be game for a UWN ride that would be a blast!


----------



## big_bucker (Jul 17, 2008)

what do you think the book cliffs will be like first weekend of march? me and some friends are thinkin about takin a trip down there


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

Depends on the elevation and the weather. It could be fairly nice at lower elevations or it could be cold and snowy. Higher, up, there'll be snow on the ground, sunshine or not. Do you have a reason to want to go to the Book Cliffs that time of year? If you're looking for warmer weather and a better chance of sunshine, I'd head further south and lower.


----------



## big_bucker (Jul 17, 2008)

alright cool.... i cant wait


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Freakin' Sweet bike Pete!

This reminds me I need to go start mine up and run it for a bit.

I used to a do a few rides, but haven't done a formal one in over a year. I'm all in. I agree though, a low elevation ride is better in the spring...and not starting too early in the morning is great also, for heats sake.

caleb


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Last year we did a trip down to Escalante in April. While the weather was still fairly cold up north here, it was 70 degrees the whole time down there, and beautiful! Just in case your imagination couldn't conjure up the image, click here to see what it looked like:
viewtopic.php?f=61&t=5974


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Let us know if there is a ride planned for this spring. Bax and I will be there! :wink: :wink: :wink: [attachment=0:1vugymjg]Dumb_and_dumber.jpg[/attachment:1vugymjg]


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Im ready to do some camping,scouting riding the atv's. come on april and them may we will start are camping and scouting trips.


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

It was almost 60 today when I went on my wheeler ride, even managed to take a couple deer pics. You guys should head down here, why wait until spring?


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

*yep ,yep ,yep*


----------



## big_bucker (Jul 17, 2008)

hey empty is that on down on the bookcliffs


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

Nope, a lot further south. I live in St. George and its about a twenty minute drive to this spot.


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

My wife and I have decided to do some exploration camping in the Uinta's this year. We usually pick some general area to go, and the Uinta's were the winner this year. But, yes, I've got some serious cabin fever, and am itching to get out.


----------

